# Help on homemade drench recipes



## futurefarmer

I want to drench my weather for the county show for maximum results. I don't want to buy any drenches, but I have heard of the egg diet? I can't find a recipe for it. Any help?


----------



## Dani-1995

Sent you a PM


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is the most famous egg drench that they use on show boers and lambs. You can substitute the drench in place of wetting the grain with water if you feed wet grain, if not feeding wet, just drench them with it. 10oz a feeding, 3 to 4 time a day, or less depending on how conditioned you animal is.
*Ingredients *
30 eggs, 
one 12 oz. can of condensed milk..24 oz. of water (use the milk can to measure) 
4 oz. honey
4 oz. mazzola corn oil
4 oz. decaf. chocolate flavored Ovaltine (if you are subject to drug test, be sure it is decaf. because of the caffeine) if you can't find decaf then use vanilla or strawberry flavor they will work fine.
Mix with blender, or mixer, hand ladle into storage containers. This will make about one gallon because of the raw egg, store in refigerator or ice chest with ice at the shows
Start about two weeks before show by giving them 10 oz. 2-3 times daily. (or adjust accordingly)
If you feed wetted grain, then simply pour 10 oz. twice per day over their grain ration.
It will really bring back their top over the rack and loin. Lambs that have a gut, it's recommend to start cutting their grain ration in half about week before show. Then give them 10 oz. of the egg recipe 3-5 times per day (again adjust to the individual animals needs). In most cases they will lose their gut and their tops will handle fresh. Some lambs or goats may scour...if that happens...just back off on the amount of drench fed and give 36 cc of Pepto Bismol (12 cc syringe 3 times) they will dry up real quick. Some may bloat, again back off on the amount fed, dissolve 3-4 Alkaseltzer tablets in warm water, about 2 ounces, drench, they will be down in a matter of minutes. This drench has been used successfully for about 25 years.

Edited so it makes more sense.


----------



## Dani-1995

3 to 4 times a day is over kill. I use it twice a day at 8oz first two weeks and 10oz the next two. Dont feed more than a month. And I wouldn't replace water with it either. Thats a good way to creat urinary problems and no one to deal with those. 

In all honesty, most wether people go over board. A happy, healthy goat is going to win over a stressed goat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not replacing their water entirely, but if you wet their grain down, you'd replace the bit of water you use to do that, with the eggs. And depending on how conditioned your market animal is, adjust accordingly.
That is Gail Christians drench, I just copy/pasted it from her website.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Dani-1995 said:


> Sent you a PM


Will you send me that pm too


----------



## Dani-1995

wildegoats23 said:


> Will you send me that pm too


Its basically the samething here. I just added in how awesome my wethers look on it and that one looks so good that he's actually for sale after NAILE as a show wether for someone


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://www.nvrsheep.com/make_your_own_show_supplies_and_drench

Here's a website that has several different drenches to look at, idea's etc.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Can you do it on show does?


----------



## Dani-1995

wildegoats23 said:


> Can you do it on show does?


You can if your doe needs rack shape. I try not to if I can help it... my girls feed is all dry


----------



## magpie

wildegoats23 said:


> Will you send me that pm too


Thea me to please thanks


----------



## magpie

wildegoats23 said:


> Can you do it on show does?[/
> 
> Could you do that on show does cuz me and my little sister and my best friend and I show does a lot and I was wondering


----------



## Dani-1995

Yes you can use it on does if they need rack shape. Otherwise there isn't much reason too.

My girls don't get it and I really don't plan on ever giving it to them. But you could if you wanted too.

My girls have had calf manna, show bloom, boss, powerfuel and different oils as additives


----------



## magpie

Dani-1995 said:


> Yes you can use it on does if they need rack shape. Otherwise there isn't much reason too. My girls don't get it and I really don't plan on ever giving it to them. But you could if you wanted too. My girls have had calf manna, show bloom, boss, powerfuel and different oils as additives


K thank you and cool that helps


----------

